# Apple TV et borne d'accès ?



## Viclanel (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
Ayant l'intention de m'acheter l'Apple TV, je voudrais savoir s'il faut une borne d'accès Airport pour que cela fonctionne.
Je possède un iMac 21,5" intel de 2010.

Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement.


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

Salut, 

Non, l'ATV2 fonctionne en wifi ou en ethernet (via le CPL par exemple)


----------



## Viclanel (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir fanougym

Donc si j'ai bien compris, j'achète l'Apple TV, un câble HDMI pour relier à la télé et la connexion à l'iMac se fera automatiquement.

Merci pour cette réponse.
Cordialement


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui, 

paramétrer ton accès wifi sur l'ATV2, activer le partage itunes sur ton ordi, et c'est parti !


----------



## Viclanel (22 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ces précisions.
J'attends ma paye le 29 pour la commander.
Je me rapprocherai du forum si j'ai quelque difficulté pour la mettre en service.
Merci encore


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Janvier 2011)

Oh là !...l'iMac est un émetteur WiFi ? Si oui comment procéder ?
Perso, j'ai relié en WiFi mon ATV et ma Box et Ma Box et mon iMac...Et là tout est OK !
Ce qui permet à l'ATV d'une part de lire et diffuser les vidéos et musiques d'iTunes et d'autre part d'aller sur Youtube et sur la location ou l'achat de films par l'intermédiaire de la Box.


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai relié en WiFi mon ATV et ma Box et Ma Box et mon iMac...Et là tout est OK !



C'est la procédure préconisé, non ?




pepeye66 a dit:


> Oh là !...l'iMac est un émetteur WiFi ? Si oui comment procéder ?



préférences système / partage / cocher partage internet

"depuis ethernet" / "aux ordinateurs via AirPort"


----------



## Laurent Fignon (22 Janvier 2011)

... Mais si on crée un réseau Wi-Fi "ad-hoc" à partir du Mac (via l'icône AirPort en haut à droite "créer un réseau") on perd automatiquement la connexion WiFi avec sa Box/routeur Internet si cette dernière est connectée en WiFi à son Mac, car le système n'est pas capable de gérer deux réseau WiFi simultanément...

Bref il faut essayer de rester simplement :

Un modem ADSL/Câble pour disposer d'un accès Internet*
Un routeur WiFi/Ethernet pour créer un réseau WiFi à domicile. Le modem doit être connecté à ce routeur*

Des périphériques qui se connectent au réseau domestique créé par le routeur Ethernet/WiFi pour accéder à Internet et aussi pour s'échanger des données au sein même du réseau domestique (comme par exemple une AppleTV va échanger des données avec un PC/Mac)...



* Très souvent en France cette fonction est réalisée par une "Box" qui assure la fonction modem ET la fonction routeur WiFi/Ethernet. Le problème est parfois que ces "intégrés tout en un" ont un fonctionnement "original" voire peu fiable, en particulier lorsque la Box accuse qques années et que les mises à jour de du firmware ont été abandonnées par le FAI...





Viclanel a dit:


> Bonsoir fanougym
> Donc si j'ai bien compris, j'achète l'Apple TV, un câble HDMI pour relier à la télé et la connexion à l'iMac se fera automatiquement.




Oui mais non... Votre AppleTV et votre iMac doivent être connectés au même réseau que ce soit par un câble ethernet ou via le WiFi. Si vous disposez d'un accès internet via une Box dont le Wi-Fi est activé, il suffit de paramétrer la connexion wifi de votre AppleTV pour que cette dernière se connecte au réseau WiFi de votre Box et de permettre ainsi à votre iMac et votre AppleTV de faire connaissance...

Bref dans le cas le plus probable, il vous reste juste à mettre la main sur le mode d'emploi de votre box, de vous souvenir du nom du réseau WiFi qu'elle a créé et de vous rappeler du mot de passe WPA de sécurisation de ce même réseau !



Laurent F


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> ... Mais si on crée un réseau Wi-Fi "ad-hoc" à partir du Mac (via l'icône AirPort en haut à droite "créer un réseau") on perd automatiquement la connexion WiFi avec sa Box/routeur Internet si cette dernière est connectée en WiFi à son Mac, car le système n'est pas capable de gérer deux réseau WiFi simultanément...



Je n'ai pas parlé de créer un réseau wifi, juste d'activer le partage internet (pour répondre à la question d'utiliser un imac en borne wifi), ..., depuis ethernet forcément, pour les raisons que tu évoques.


----------



## Viclanel (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous
J'attends de recevoir mon Apple TV et je relirai plus attentivement ces discussions.
J'ai mon iMac relier à la box par un câble ethernet et pas d'autres périphériques reliés en wifi.
Est-il préférable de relier la box en wifi à l'iMac (le technicien Orange qui est venu installer le fil du téléphone me la déconseillé, il m'a dit qu'avec ethernet c'était plus rapide) et l'Apple TV sur la box ou rester en ethernet et connecter l'ATV sur l'iMac?

A bientôt si j'ai du mal à établir la connexion.

Merci pour ces échanges
Bon dimanche


----------



## Laurent Fignon (23 Janvier 2011)

Viclanel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> J'attends de recevoir mon Apple TV et je relirai plus attentivement ces discussions.
> J'ai mon iMac relier à la box par un câble ethernet et pas d'autres périphériques reliés en wifi.
> Est-il préférable de relier la box en wifi à l'iMac (le technicien Orange qui est venu installer le fil du téléphone me la déconseillé, il m'a dit qu'avec ethernet c'était plus rapide) et l'Apple TV sur la box ou rester en ethernet et connecter l'ATV sur l'iMac?
> ...



Le boulot de routeur doit être effectué dans l'idéal par votre BOX ! Sinon, vous serez obligé d'allumer votre ordinateur à chaque fois que vous utilisez votre AppleTV2 pour que cette dernière puisse se connecter à Internet (location de films)...

Votre technicien Orange a raison ; la connexion à l'aide d'un cable ethernet est plus fiable et le débit plus élevé qu'en Wi-Fi, mais ceci n'est utile que en cas d'échange de fichiers entre appareil connectés au même réseau. Le débit WiFi offert par une box est largement suffisant pour une connexion internet standard (12mb)... en particulier lorsque la Box, l'ordinateur ne sont pas trop éloignés ce qui est le cas chez vous !

Par contre certains possesseurs de box ont eu qques soucis (cf le fil de discussion de pepeye66), car leur box avait un comportement "original" avec l'AppleTV, en ne permettant le partage iTunes avec leur iMac que si l'AppleTV et l'iMac était connectés en tous les deux en WiFi au réseau domestique créé par la Box... Si l'iMac était connecté pas câble ethernet çà ne fonctionnait pas...




Laurent F



PS :
La raison qui a incité votre technicien Orange à connecter votre iMac en ethernet est probablement celle-ci ; avec Windows Vista, connecter un PC à un réseau WiFi protégé par une clef WEP était loin d'être tjrs simple et la connexion d'être fiable... Avec le Mac ce n'est pas le cas et tout fonctionne bcp plus simplement et d'une manière bcp plus fiable en terme de réseau WiFi...


----------



## Viclanel (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci Laurent Fignon

Au moins avec vous, ça roule 

J'ai compris, enfin je pense, mon iMac est juste à côté de ma box (30cm) et je pourrai mettre mon ATV juste à côté (un câble HDMI assez long 3m suffira à la relier à la télé, sinon l'ATV sera à 3m de la box si je la mets à côté de la télé, donc, il vaudrait mieux que les trois éléments iMac et ATV soit reliés à la box en wifi.

Si je puis me permettre, comment relier la box en wifi avec l'iMac svp?
Merci
Cordialement


----------



## Laurent Fignon (23 Janvier 2011)

fanougym a dit:


> Je n'ai pas parlé de créer un réseau wifi,* juste d'activer le partage internet* (pour répondre à la question d'utiliser un *imac en borne wifi*), ..., *depuis ethernet forcément*, pour les raisons que tu évoques.



J'avais compris  ...

Mais pour partager un accès internet (modem ADSL/cable/3G connecté à un Mac (USB/Ethernet câble) il faut créer un réseau "ad-hoc". Ce dernier peut être mixte (ethernet et WiFi) dans le cas du partage d'une connexion internet à partir d'une clef 3G USB, ou purement WiFi (si le modem est connecté en ethernet au mac). En activant le "partage internet" on créée obligatoirement un réseau "ad-hoc"

Quoiqu'il en soit c'est une (mauvaise) solution de compromis avec une AppleTV2 qui oblige à avoir son ordinateur constamment allumé pour que cette dernière puisse accéder à Internet...

Si on acquiert une AppleTV2, on doit faire l'effort de mettre à jour son réseau pour permettre à la petite boite noire magique d'avoir un accès fiable, indépendant et à grand débit à Internet... Sinon on ira de désillusion en désillusion...





Viclanel a dit:


> Merci Laurent Fignon
> 
> Au moins avec vous, ça roule
> 
> ...




L'idéal serait (depuis la meilleure vers la moins bonne solution) :

*1- Si votre box comporte plusieurs connecteurs ethernet *:
-> Vous laissez votre AppleTV à coté de votre TV (c'est plus facile pour utiliser la télécommande de l'AppleTV  !)
-> Vous connectez votre AppleTV2 en ethernet à votre BOX (il existe des câbles ethernet de 15m de long)
-> Vous laissez votre iMac connecté en ethernet à votre BOX.

C'est la solution la plus simple et la plus fiable...


*2- Si votre box ne comporte qu'un connecteur ethernet *:
-> Vous laissez votre AppleTV à coté de votre TV
-> Vous connectez votre AppleTV2 en WiFi à votre BOX 
-> Vous laissez votre iMac connecté en ethernet à votre BOX.

C'est un bon compromis, mais qui parfois avec certaines box ne fonctionne pas...


*3- Si les solutions 1 et 2 ne fonctionnent pas *
-> Vous laissez votre AppleTV à coté de votre TV
-> Vous connectez votre AppleTV2 en WiFi à votre BOX 
-> Vous connectez l'iMac en WiFi à votre BOX après avoir débranché le câble ethernet.



*Comment connecter un iMac à un réseau WiFi ?*

Préalables :
- Connaitre le nom du réseau WiFi créé par votre BOX et récupérer le mot de passe WPA du réseau créé par la BOX. Vous trouverez ces données soit sur la box soit sur le mode d'emploi.
- Certaines box imposent une manipulation pour activer un mode "reconnaissance"* qui va permettre à tout nouvel appareil d'être reconnu et de se connecter en WiFi pour peu qu'il fournisse le bon code WPA... A voir avec le mode d'emploi de votre BOX !

En pratique sur l'iMac :
Une fois que les deux conditions préalables sont remplies, vous cliquez sur l'icône WiFi tout en haut à droite sur la barre de menu, juste à côté de l'affichage du jour et de l'heure. 
Cliquez dessus. 
-> Si le WiFi n'est pas activé, cliquer sur "Activer AirPort"
-> Recliquez sur l'icône du WiFi et attendre durant la recherche des réseaux disponibles. 
-> Le nom du réseau WiFi de votre Box doit apparaitre.
-> Cliquer dessus et renseignez le mot de passe WPA (gaffe aux minuscules et aux majuscules).
-> Validez le tout... et c'est fini !!!!







Laurent F



* ce mode "reconnaissance" correspond en fait à une (petite) sécurité supplémentaire pour éviter le piratage de son réseau WiFi, car en plus de demander un mot de passe WPA pour accéder au réseau, la borne vérifie "la carte d'identité" du périphérique qui tente de s'y connecter en relevant son adresse MAC et en la comparant à la liste des adresses MAC autorisées. Bref c'est un filtrage sur adresse MAC...

-> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtrage_par_adresse_MAC


----------



## Viclanel (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci LF

C'est on ne peut plus limpide.
Je reviendrai dès que ma ATV2 fonctionnera pour vous tenir informé.
Merci mille fois.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2011)

Cependant, attention:
Si l'iMac est relié à la box en Ethernet et si l'ATV est relié à la box en WiFi il peut y avoir un conflit (j'en ai eu la démonstration dans mon installation où l'ATV ne pouvait accéder à ma bibliothèque).
Il faut au final que l'iMac et l'ATV soient tout deux reliés à la box en WiFi.
Ceci n'empêche pas de relier aussi l'iMac à la box en Ethernet (au cas où) mais à ce moment là dans les préférences réseau il faudra hiérarchiser les priorités en donnant la préférence au WiFi.


----------



## keyser34 (26 Janvier 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Cependant, attention:
> *Si l'iMac est relié à la box en Ethernet et si l'ATV est relié à la box en WiFi* il peut y avoir un conflit (j'en ai eu la démonstration dans mon installation où l'ATV ne pouvait accéder à ma bibliothèque).
> Il faut au final que l'iMac et l'ATV soient tout deux reliés à la box en WiFi.
> Ceci n'empêche pas de relier aussi l'iMac à la box en Ethernet (au cas où) mais à ce moment là dans les préférences réseau il faudra hiérarchiser les priorités en donnant la préférence au WiFi.



C'est exactement la configuration que j'ai chez moi. Mon apple tv peut accéder à ma bibliothèque itunes mais le problème, c'est que mes films ne se chargent pas ou très, très lentement (la bande blanche n'avance quasiment pas). Par contre, quand je débranche mon iMac et que je le ramène dans mon salon, donc plus près de l'apple tv et de la box, là ça fonctionne.

Mais est ce que c'est la distance qui pose problème ? ou le fait qu'il soit en wifi quand je l'amène dans le salon ? Après avoir lu ce post, je me demande maintenant si c'est pas la deuxième explication...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Janvier 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> ou le fait qu'il soit en wifi quand je l'amène dans le salon ? Après avoir lu ce post, je me demande maintenant si c'est pas la deuxième explication...




Trois remarques :

1- Les "machins gratuits tout en un offert par les FAI" offre une qualité digne du prix de vente de ces "trucs"... Bref si vous pensez créer un réseau domestique (Wifi / CPL / Ethernet) performant, vous ferez difficilement l'impasse sur l'achat de matériel dédié...

2- Relier votre AppleTV en ethernet à votre iMac est un pis-aller. Ellle ne sera plus connectée à internet et vous perdrez une grande partie de l'attrait de votre précieux.

3- Plus prosaïquement, ne pourriez-vous pas essayer de modifier la position de votre Box ADSL pour que celle-ci se trouve à égal distance de votre imac et de votre AppleTV, puis de connecter le tout (iMac et AppleTV) en Wifi au réseau domestique Wifi de votre Box ????

4- Sinon, vous pouvez aussi acheter une ou deux bornes Airport ;l'une remplacera la partie routeur Wifi de votre Box ADSL et l'autre sera paramétrée en "mode pont" pour étendre la portée de votre réseau domestique WiFi...

http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/features/sharing.html





Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (27 Janvier 2011)

J'ai essayé la première solution que tu as donné plus haut, à savoir:



> - Si votre box comporte plusieurs connecteurs ethernet :
> -> Vous laissez votre AppleTV à coté de votre TV (c'est plus facile pour utiliser la télécommande de l'AppleTV  !)
> -> Vous connectez votre AppleTV2 en ethernet à votre BOX (il existe des câbles ethernet de 15m de long)
> -> Vous laissez votre iMac connecté en ethernet à votre BOX.
> ...



ça fonctionne nikel ! MERCI  Le film se charge en quelques minutes, j'ai juste rajouté un câble ethernet de l'apple TV à ma livebox, rien d'autre.



> Les "machins gratuits tout en un offert par les FAI" offre une qualité digne du prix de vente de ces "trucs"... Bref si vous pensez créer un réseau domestique (Wifi / CPL / Ethernet) performant, vous ferez difficilement l'impasse sur l'achat de matériel dédié...



Mon "machin tout en un", c'est une livebox de chez orange, c'est pas tout à fait gratuit car pour ma part, je paye la location 3&#8364;/mois. Je ne connais pas du tout le matériel dédié dont tu parles. En tout cas, ce qui est sur, c'est que j'ai toujours préféré les connexions par câble ethernet (beaucoup plus fiable et plus rapide). J'ai toujours eu des problèmes avec le wifi.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Janvier 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> En tout cas, ce qui est sur,* c'est que j'ai toujours préféré les connexions par câble ethernet* (beaucoup plus fiable et plus rapide)



On est parfaitement d'accord... Quant à la qualité du matos des FAI en terme de "fonction routeur", elle reste plus que douteuse quand on voit le nombre d'utilisateurs qui ont des comportements aberrants de leur box...

Bref je reste sur une idée simple ; Un besoin / une fonction / un appareil et on privilégie les connexion ethernet tant que possible...

-> Un modem ADSL/ Câble
-> Un routeur ethernet WiFi indépendant disposant de plusieurs connecteurs ethernet

Puis on adapte en fonction de son architecture en sachant que parfois CPL et/ou WIFi sont d'un grand secours... 

Perso j'ai un réseau qui mixe WiFi N, WiFi G, Ethernet... à l'aide d'une Borne Airport Extreme connecté au modem reliée en WiFi N à une Time Capsule qui me sert de routeur WiFi et sur laquelle est connectée un NAS en Ethernet, un HD externe de 4To en USB, mon iMac en ethernet et qui gère en WiFi 4 bornes AirPort Express utilisées pour étendre mon réseau WiFi et streamer ma musique dans toutes les pièces...

Tout mon matériel réseau est full-Apple, le paramétrage est redoutable de facilité, la fiabilité juste parfaite et la compatibilité avec les PC windows également...



Laurent F


----------

